# Small Roasters within striking distance of IP24



## Batian

If you are within striking distance of IP24, I have a 'not for profit' proposal that may interest small batch roasters/hobby roasters.

Please PM me for further details.

Best.


----------



## Yorkchaff

Batian said:


> If you are within striking distance of IP24, I have a 'not for profit' proposal that may interest small batch roasters/hobby roasters.
> 
> Please PM me for further details.
> 
> Best.


Hi Batian,

I'm based in Ipswich, near Neptune Marina. I am interested in coffee roasting for personal consumption.

Feel free to share your thoughts.

Martin


----------



## Batian

Yorkchaff said:


> Hi Batian,
> 
> I'm based in Ipswich, near Neptune Marina. I am interested in coffee roasting for personal consumption.
> 
> Feel free to share your thoughts.
> 
> Martin


Please PM me for further details.


----------

